# Intense M6



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Is there a difference between the intense M6 and M5?
Does anyone know when the M5 is actually going to be ready for the UPS man to pick up?


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.intensecycles.com/web/news/m6/m6.html

World's fastest bike!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

M5 was the prototype name I think... M6 is public release and official name


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

This is true, its just the M6.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> M5 was the prototype name I think... M6 is public release and official name


M5 is a car so they would get sued for using the name


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

M3 is a car, a more popular car than the M5. There was no lawsuit there. 
Come on pirate man you should know when this will be out. You read and reply to ever single post.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> M5 is a car so they would get sued for using the name


and besides the M6 is a car too


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

If I remember right it might have been Specialized they got in trouble with over the M5, so they changed to the M6, and it should be released around April of '08- that's the latest.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok besides top tube changing how did they manage to knock off weight here are two the red is m6 blue is m3


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

another thing i think they said it was suppossed to be something like 2lbs lighter? how?


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

*Bmw*

As far as I know BMW produced the M1, M3, M5, M6 & MZ3.

Getting sued I think depends on how money the plantiff has and how much they want to protect their brand.

I remember a while back some poor lady go sued by Sony because her business was called Sony's Restaurant or some thing like that. Can't remember the exact type of business but it was a food business. Her given first name was Sony. She didn't have the money to fight Sony so she lost by default.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Pistol2Ne said:


> another thing i think they said it was suppossed to be something like 2lbs lighter? how?


They're using 5th dimensional "dark matter" aluminum that removes mass from our 4 dimension universe.

Really, it looks like some of the swing arms and certain parts of the frame are thinner, and they problably made the alumimum walls less thick in non-critial areas, also, it looks like they are using less gussets on the welds.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> M5 is a car so they would get sued for using the name


:madman: First of all, like others have said, the M6 is a car, as is the M3 and M5. Second, the mountain biking industry is completely separate from the automotive industry, so BMW would have a hell of a hard time trying to make a case in court about any damages caused. What exactly would BMW sue for? Trademark infringement? Unlikely, because once again, it's a completely different industry.

To sue a company for something like that you have to prove that the other company has stolen some of you market, these are called damages. If you can prove this, you receive 3x that damage. I can pretty much guarantee that no one has ever been confused about what a BMW M3 is and what an Intense M3 is, and bought the Intense instead, so the damages really aren't there.

I would really be surprised if the BMW executives even know what an Intense M3 is...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

from looking at the bike 1st hand i would say a lot of the weight came out of the down tube and the gusseting down near the BB

Specialized didn't like Intense using M5 since that is what they call one of their tubing configurations (insanely ghey)


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

Is it gonna be another FRO frame?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

uncle-mofo said:


> Is it gonna be another FRO frame?


I am waiting for mine....


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can run any other shock than the manipoo? I heard there were talks of making a special length cc db for it.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah there's a DB for it. Check out the one at Interhype with the new Dorado on it - has a DB. That's the first Intense I've seen in a while that I'd actually want to ride (save the fork).

Specialized in their infinite gay-ness decided to threaten a lawsuit over the "M5" title in the cycling industry due to their use of it with their XC alloy they use.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

If you ask me it's just stupid that they just keep going up in numbers. Why can't it just have stayed the M1? What, at some pint it'll be the M37? STUPID, just STUPID! And I do ride a Intense M1 so I'm not just bashing Intense. Once more, STUPID!!


Am I the first one to think this?


----------



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

I think it's logical to increase the model number with every major revision of the frame. Otherwise you would have to use some other mean to identify the frame, such as year, which would have its own problems. Besides, who cares if the frame sticker says "YOUR MOM" as long as the frame is works well and looks nice.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

So why can Meerkat use M5 for their downhill/ freeride rig?


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

M1, M2, M3, M4, M5 ---> M101 --> ...

these are all buses in Manhattan, Hiways in the UK, Weapon designations, souped up BMW's, severity level markers..........................


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

tasty...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

dowst said:


> :madman: First of all, like others have said, the M6 is a car, as is the M3 and M5. Second, the mountain biking industry is completely separate from the automotive industry, so BMW would have a hell of a hard time trying to make a case in court about any damages caused. What exactly would BMW sue for? Trademark infringement? Unlikely, because once again, it's a completely different industry.
> 
> To sue a company for something like that you have to prove that the other company has stolen some of you market, these are called damages. If you can prove this, you receive 3x that damage. I can pretty much guarantee that no one has ever been confused about what a BMW M3 is and what an Intense M3 is, and bought the Intense instead, so the damages really aren't there.
> 
> I would really be surprised if the BMW executives even know what an Intense M3 is...


I'm surprised GT never sued BMW over the use of "iDrive"


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

i know they used some new easton tubing that helped bring down the weight a bunch


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

snowskilz said:


> i know they used some new easton tubing that helped bring down the weight a bunch


always used the same easton tubing...just in some areas they realized they used too much metal


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

HELLO!! LOWER LEVERAGE RATIOS!!!

intense leverage ratios suck! most of them rounding a 3:1 ratios, it's about time they did something about it.

i believe they reworked the m3 to m6 ratio, now hows about the uzzi?

ccdb is a good move as well


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

First, Specialized threw a fit because because of their M5 alloys. Specialized has always hated Intense. This just gave them a reason to put their sue-happy ways to use on them.

Second, the M6 is lighter than the M3 because they got rid of the monocoque tubing. They also double or triple butted it. And overall a smaller circumference of tubing. And if you look, the swingarm is a little thinner than on the M3.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

uncle-mofo said:


> Is it gonna be another FRO frame?


Yup...










Though I don't remember where on the bike it said that...

There it is.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

mehukatti said:


> I think it's logical to increase the model number with every major revision of the frame. Otherwise you would have to use some other mean to identify the frame, such as year, which would have its own problems. Besides, who cares if the frame sticker says "YOUR MOM" as long as the frame is works well and looks nice.


So then by this point, the V10 should be the V16?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> So then by this point, the V10 should be the V16?


maybe something else to deviate fromm the different styles


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

soon maybe 2 weeks anyone want to buy a 1 year old M-3


aword4you said:


> Yup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

The M6 hits the V10 with it's long shock and lower leverage ratios but the V10 hits back at the M6 with far more stylish (IMO) wavy lines and carbon rockers!

But other than that I think they're almost the same. With geometry differences of course.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> The M6 hits the V10 with it's long shock and lower leverage ratios but the V10 hits back at the M6 with far more stylish (IMO) wavy lines and carbon rockers!
> 
> But other than that I think they're almost the same. With geometry differences of course.


I actually like the lines of the M-6


----------



## stopdroproll (Aug 3, 2007)

aword4you said:


> Yup...
> 
> Though I don't remember where on the bike it said that...
> 
> There it is.


This "For Race Only" adage seems to put a positive spin on something that can just as easily be seen as quite the opposite. Does this mean the new frames are suprisingly lighter than previous models but at the expense of less durability?

Someone will probably interject that the m6 held up well going 130+mph so 'don't question its durability'. Show me that same feat on rocks twice in a row without a hitch and I won't ask.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> The M6 hits the V10 with it's long shock and lower leverage ratios but the V10 hits back at the M6 with far more stylish (IMO) wavy lines and carbon rockers!
> 
> But other than that I think they're almost the same. With geometry differences of course.


I'd take the M6 over the V10.


----------



## lilswert11 (Jul 22, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> I'd take the M6 over the V10.


same here


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> I'd take the M6 over the V10.


me too:thumbsup:


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> me too:thumbsup:


you would. what size is the m3 you have


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> I'd take the M6 over the V10.


yup


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SJensen said:


> you would. what size is the m3 you have


Medium...I am getting a large M-6...and keeping my parts

Have not thought about price yet


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Medium...I am getting a large M-6...and keeping my parts
> 
> Have not thought about price yet


id need a large. oh well. what do the m6's run for?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SJensen said:


> id need a large. oh well. what do the m6's run for?


how tall are you.....I am just too old to crouch that much...I am 6 feet

around 3000 I guess for retail


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how tall are you.....I am just too old to crouch that much...I am 6 feet
> 
> around 3000 I guess for retail


I'm 6-5, a medium wont work


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SJensen said:


> I'm 6-5, a medium wont work


yeah it would....if you wer younger ......yeah no way


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Pistol2Ne said:


> Ok besides top tube changing how did they manage to knock off weight here are two the red is m6 blue is m3


I bet it's through the top tube assembly. Look at the old one versus the new one. See where the vertical part of the frame that the shock bolts into? On the old one the 'top tube' runs from the seat, vertically past the shock and then all the way down to the bb. On the new one, it runs pas the shock and ends at the down tube.

The top tube does something similar. On the old one the intersection of the top/down/head tubes is huge. On the new one there is a bit of wrap around the down tube, but only about 20% as much.

The old one was more like the old M1: a massive aluminum cello with tons of space inside the monocoque. The new one is more like the Uzzi DH: a more tubular shape.

You can image that tons of material was saved through this process. But it's nice at least, that they built it tough first and then shaved weight off after the bike proved itself. ish.


----------



## iced_out215 (Oct 2, 2007)

I see the market for DH frames getting smaller and smaller b/c it seems like alot manufacturers like Intense are building towards lighter materials (though still durable). It seems like they are not yet entirely confident that the frames will hold up through a whole racing season hence the 'limited' warrantys. Basically DH frames like the m6 are getting very 'race specific' which means designing strongly toward performance and less towards long-term durability as compared to say freeride specific frames which are built to handle long-term agreesive riding. 

I going miss the days where the latest DH bikes could handle it all including many drops to flat without some warranty or label trying to limit the way I ride.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

iced_out215 said:


> I see the market for DH frames getting smaller and smaller b/c it seems like alot manufacturers like Intense are building towards lighter materials (though still durable). It seems like they are not yet entirely confident that the frames will hold up through a whole racing season hence the 'limited' warrantys. Basically DH frames like the m6 are getting very 'race specific' which means designing strongly toward performance and less towards long-term durability as compared to say freeride specific frames which are built to handle long-term agreesive riding.
> 
> I going miss the days where the latest DH bikes could handle it all including many drops to flat without some warranty or label trying to limit the way I ride.


Yeah, I'm afraid you may be right. My 2003 M1 is still going strong, and I"m not worried about it failing me at all.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

iced_out215 said:


> I see the market for DH frames getting smaller and smaller b/c it seems like alot manufacturers like Intense are building towards lighter materials (though still durable). It seems like they are not yet entirely confident that the frames will hold up through a whole racing season hence the 'limited' warrantys. Basically DH frames like the m6 are getting very 'race specific' which means designing strongly toward performance and less towards long-term durability as compared to say freeride specific frames which are built to handle long-term agreesive riding.
> 
> I going miss the days where the latest DH bikes could handle it all including many drops to flat without some warranty or label trying to limit the way I ride.


ya but are there more companys doing that? because it seems to me that intesne will cover most warranty if its beat or something they just do warranty bikes that have been hucked to hell and back hence the FRO.. liek i said are more companys doing this?


----------



## iced_out215 (Oct 2, 2007)

TheMauler said:


> ya but are there more companys doing that? because it seems to me that intesne will cover most warranty if its beat or something they just do warranty bikes that have been hucked to hell and back hence the FRO.. liek i said are more companys doing this?


It's definitely a trend that is gaining fast momentum. Most bike companies (with the exception of a handful such as Yeti) that puts out a world cup level bike will be going the route of designing lightweight (sub 9lb) race-specific DH frames to match their competition as well as their riders competition.

Where races are determined by only tenths of second every tick of the clock counts. So if a rival rival bike company and rider are running sub 38lb DH rigs (and winning) then there is no other choice but to adapt or fall lower on the podium (at least in their logic). That adaptation or significant drop in weight will naturally come off the bikes overall frame-weight where several pounds can be shed. A few more ounces here and there off the drivetrain may help too I would assume. I will admit that the lightest bike isn't always the fastest down the hill but all other factors being equal it has definitely become a noticeable advantage.

I am sure Intense and most other frame manufactuers will back you up nicely when you buy their high-end frames. Though when they say 'here is a high-end DH frame...be very careful how you ride it if you want it to last a full season' is just very new (and surprising) to me. Fact is that most riders who will pick up a frame like the m6 are not sponsored DH professionals and need their frame to last several seasons and years to come.

*Most riders in the market may find themselves asking: can a sub 9lb DH frame handle several years of my type of riding? I guess the jury is still out on that...*

And when you really put it into perspective; most of us can spare those collective few pounds off of our fork, drivetrain, wheelset, gear and overall bodyweight but not in our wallets if we deviate from the small print and make a $3000.00 mistake.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

iced_out215 said:


> It's definitely a trend that is gaining fast momentum. Most bike companies (with the exception of a handful such as Yeti) that puts out a world cup level bike will be going the route of designing lightweight (sub 9lb) race-specific DH frames to match their competition as well as their riders competition.
> 
> Where races are determined by only tenths of second every tick of the clock counts. So if a rival rival bike company and rider are running sub 38lb DH rigs (and winning) then there is no other choice but to adapt or fall lower on the podium (at least in their logic). That adaptation or significant drop in weight will naturally come off the bikes overall frame-weight where several pounds can be shed. A few more ounces here and there off the drivetrain may help too I would assume. I will admit that the lightest bike isn't always the fastest down the hill but all other factors being equal it has definitely become a noticeable advantage.
> 
> ...


very nice reply, good read... and i agree but has there been cases with people with the socom or m3 busting in a year? i mean is it something that worries someone? most of my buddys have new bikes this year, but before that had like 3-4 years on their old bikes that got ridden alot so... i mean liek you said we need to see how well the m6 holds up but i think i saw a post where someone has had there m3 for a few years and it still chugging.. im interested in finding out more on this....


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Since its fast approaching the one-year mark, how many broken Socom's have you guys seen?


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> Since its fast approaching the one-year mark, how many broken Socom's have you guys seen?


yup this is what i want to know, i cant say 100% but im rpetty sure i havent seen a broken socom


----------



## lilswert11 (Jul 22, 2007)

TheMauler said:


> yup this is what i want to know, i cant say 100% but im rpetty sure i havent seen a broken socom


yup, me neither


----------



## stopdroproll (Aug 3, 2007)

*A fast horse runs fast but it doesn't run long...*



Rover Nick said:


> Since its fast approaching the one-year mark, how many broken Socom's have you guys seen?


I haven't seen any broken SOCOM's but at the same time I haven't seen gang loads of independant pro-level racers riding it and they are typically the best candidates to put a bike through the rigors of racing to see if it will last long. I really believe that the socom will hold up to the demands of most riders just not agro professional racers. The frame will make even the average joe faster and it's pretty damn tough but it certainly isn't the first choice for most pro racers making their way up the ranks especially those doing it mostly on their own dime and with limited sponsorships (unless they're sponsored by Intense of course and can get a pretty sweet discount).

You certainly do see a lot of SOCOMs out there ridden mostly by enthusiasts and semi-pro racers and it is a very popular bike among weekend racers since their hasn't really been to many dh competition level bikes you can build around 37lbs easily.

But imagine that you are pro-level racer making your way up the ranks on a limited budget and sponsorship. Your outlook is say 2 years until you break into the career ranks of major sponsorships and contract opportunities. Times are going to be tough next several racing seasons (on top of travel, airfare and lodging expenses) so you've got to take care of your bike and your bike has to hold up to some pretty agro racing. Under pretty common circumstances like this for professional-level racers the SOCOM falls pretty sharply on your list of bikes to race and that says something about the SOCOM's intended purpose for 'light downhilll' as Intense put it.

The SOCOM is a beast but to expect it to last a full season on serious professional level racing circuits may be pretty risky. If you do however just make sure you buy 2.


----------



## Sorelegs (Apr 27, 2004)

Pistol2Ne said:


> Ok besides top tube changing how did they manage to knock off weight here are two the red is m6 blue is m3


What are those.? cross country bikes, carbon seat post, straight seat angled with the head tube, I see humm down hiller. he he he.


----------



## CBiDrive (Oct 31, 2006)

I called Intense today and they told me that the M6 will be ready to ship in Jan (at least they will be taking orders in Jan) MSRP on them will be right at $3000


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

CBiDrive said:


> I called Intense today and they told me that the M6 will be ready to ship in Jan (at least they will be taking orders in Jan) MSRP on them will be right at $3000


haha wowza


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CBiDrive said:


> I called Intense today and they told me that the M6 will be ready to ship in Jan (at least they will be taking orders in Jan) MSRP on them will be right at $3000


I will have one before that


----------



## canadabacon (Jul 10, 2007)

wonder if dh racing will end up like nascar where you used to just race cars off the showroom floor and now you see cars vaguely resembling whats available to the public. imagine $50 000 mountain bikes that vagely resemble a mountain bike that the general public can buy


----------



## iced_out215 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, look at Minnars Honda dh bike. I know it's rumored to be avail to the public sometime soon but that is years after it's been seen on the drops. It was of course a concept bike but pretty expensive to produce in large enough numbers to be profitable. 

I agree with you in that we'll probably be seeing alot more ultra exclusive concept bikes in the future that won't be available on the market save for maybe a shadow of what it started as. The tech and R&D is getting so expensive these days it will be very difficult for companies to offer this stuff to the public at a competitive price except for maybe a few limited runs for 6k a frameset. I understand that the pros have customizations and touches here and there that are unique but I bet the gap between what is raced by the pros and what is available full factory in the future will widen considerably just like the NASCAR example you gave. All well, I guess I'll enjoy it while it lasts and I hope it lasts for a lot longer than I think it will.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

iced_out215 said:


> Yeah, look at Minnars Honda dh bike. I know it's rumored to be avail to the public sometime soon but that is years after it's been seen on the drops. It was of course a concept bike but pretty expensive to produce in large enough numbers to be profitable.


I'm pretty sure they killed that project. Something to do with quality control in their factories...


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

CBiDrive said:


> I called Intense today and they told me that the M6 will be ready to ship in Jan (at least they will be taking orders in Jan) MSRP on them will be right at $3000


So expect to see them available in April? Haha. I was told a 4 week wait for my M3 when I ordered. I got it 3 months after I ordered, after opting to not have it painted to get it sooner. The M3 does take alot of weld work though, so if the M6 isnt using a monocoque front end and just a hydroformed, it may have a faster turn around.

-Kevin


----------

